
Chinese company LinkSure to deliver free worldwide satellite internet by 2026 - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-11-30/chinese-company-to-provide-free-internet-worldwide-by-2026/10568434
======
ggm
Three competing low orbit internet proposals. One Chinese and two American.

Is this a fight over who owns mindshare?

